# Remember this one?



## STRAIGHT UP (Jul 22, 2011)

Remember this one? It an original 1969 bike by huffy called ''the wheel'', yes, thats a steering wheel, even has the super hard to find chain guard, got this bike from the original owner who won it in a soap box race in 69, and not in bad shape, tires are dry rotted, has a rear cheater slick, sissy bar is broke, cable for the drag brake is also broke, I aired up the tires and rode it for about an hour, got home back tire went back down, (made it home, thank God)


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 22, 2011)

Certainly a scarce muscle bike.  Great find in great condition!  Have fun with it!


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Alan, having fun already


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 23, 2011)

*My Version*

Cool bike,I made one from a newer Huffy and a boat steering wheel from the 50's. Not flashy like the muscle bike but my kids loved it,LOL!

Pat


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Jul 23, 2011)

That's cool Pat, kids love the steering wheel around here too.


----------

